# Bulova "spaceview" M0 (1960) In 14K Gold



## Juan Luis

I have wanted for a while to own at least one Accutron. A couple of years I found this one!


----------



## Juan Luis

Please delete my double/other thread... Sorry and thanks.


----------



## Juan Luis

That's it.


----------



## Oliverb

Very nice watch. Do you know if yours was a conversion? Apparently, Bulova did produce a few hundred Spaceviews in two case styles early on to display the movement. They also made conversion kits available to dealers who wished to have such a display model. I don't know if these were actually produced at introduction time in October 1960 or slightly later in 1961. As demand increased by the public, Bulova introduced the Spaceview as a model.


----------



## Juan Luis

Oliverb said:


> Very nice watch. Do you know if yours was a conversion? Apparently, Bulova did produce a few hundred Spaceviews in two case styles early on to display the movement. They also made conversion kits available to dealers who wished to have such a display model. I don't know if these were actually produced at introduction time in October 1960 or slightly later in 1961. As demand increased by the public, Bulova introduced the Spaceview as a model.


I have no idea. Not well read on Bulova watches. Thanks for giving me the heads up!


----------



## PC-Magician

Fantastic you are very lucky to have such a nice example, wear it with pride.


----------



## Guest

Very nice, seems to be in excellent condition too.


----------



## Oliverb

Juan Luis said:


> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice watch. Do you know if yours was a conversion? Apparently, Bulova did produce a few hundred Spaceviews in two case styles early on to display the movement. They also made conversion kits available to dealers who wished to have such a display model. I don't know if these were actually produced at introduction time in October 1960 or slightly later in 1961. As demand increased by the public, Bulova introduced the Spaceview as a model.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. Not well read on Bulova watches. Thanks for giving me the heads up!
Click to expand...

Glad to help. Along with the Accutron Astronaut, Spaceview Accutrons are an iconic example of the Bulova Accutron line. Later in 1961 Bulova offered the Spaceview as a specific model and, through the years, it was offered in numerous case styles. Your beautiful Spaceview was one of the first two such styles.


----------



## Juan Luis

Oliverb said:


> Juan Luis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice watch. Do you know if yours was a conversion? Apparently, Bulova did produce a few hundred Spaceviews in two case styles early on to display the movement. They also made conversion kits available to dealers who wished to have such a display model. I don't know if these were actually produced at introduction time in October 1960 or slightly later in 1961. As demand increased by the public, Bulova introduced the Spaceview as a model.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. Not well read on Bulova watches. Thanks for giving me the heads up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to help. Along with the Accutron Astronaut, Spaceview Accutrons are an iconic example of the Bulova Accutron line. Later in 1961 Bulova offered the Spaceview as a specific model and, through the years, it was offered in numerous case styles. Your beautiful Spaceview was one of the first two such styles.
Click to expand...

 Thanks. So this is like a pre Spaceview? Because it does have the M0 on the back, and if it was made in 1961...it would have an M1 right? I have to read up on this. Thanks again.


----------



## Juan Luis

PC-Magician said:


> Fantastic you are very lucky to have such a nice example, wear it with pride.


 Thank you! I will and do! My kids love it. That must say something.LOL...


----------



## Juan Luis

robert75 said:


> Very nice, seems to be in excellent condition too.


Thank you.


----------



## Oliverb

Have you opened the case to determine the date code on the movement? That will tell for certain if you have a true M0 watch. I don't know that I would call it a pre-Spaceview. It is one of their early case styles and may or may not have come from the factory as a Spaceview. There is no way to be certain.


----------



## andyclient

Thats a beauty would love one in my collection


----------



## martinus_scriblerus

NIce one Juan.

I have been looking for the "perfect" one of these too from 1960 (ie with box, papers and original sales bill). Someday...


----------



## Juan Luis

Oliverb said:


> Have you opened the case to determine the date code on the movement? That will tell for certain if you have a true M0 watch. I don't know that I would call it a pre-Spaceview. It is one of their early case styles and may or may not have come from the factory as a Spaceview. There is no way to be certain.


 I will get it open soon and will report back. Thanks. I did not think it was a rarity. I think I have seen a few Spaceview M0 watches on the internet as Spaceviews. But, as you said. It could be a conversion. So M1 is the official release of the Spaceview. I could compare it to a 1956 Hamilton Electric" Ventura", which was released in Jan 1957, BUT must have been in production by late 56'. With the difference that the Bulova was easy to read by the public ( year) outside of the case.


----------



## Juan Luis

andyclient said:


> Thats a beauty would love one in my collection


 Thanks.


----------



## Juan Luis

martinus_scriblerus said:


> NIce one Juan.
> 
> I have been looking for the "perfect" one of these too from 1960 (ie with box, papers and original sales bill). Someday...


 That would be something! same thing happens to me with a few Hamilton Electrics. I do not know what I was thinking when I let go of one with boxes,papers, numbers...sigh.


----------



## jeff wilson

That's Fantastic



Juan Luis said:


> That's it.


----------



## dobra

Here is a close relation, which I bought new. Poor piccie, must do another. Serviced by you know who in Brighton










Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Lovely, Mike...that's the model I've been after for years...but they all go for silly (OTT) prices.


----------



## Oliverb

I agree, very nice watch!


----------



## Juan Luis

Oliverb said:


> Have you opened the case to determine the date code on the movement? That will tell for certain if you have a true M0 watch. I don't know that I would call it a pre-Spaceview. It is one of their early case styles and may or may not have come from the factory as a Spaceview. There is no way to be certain.


 Well, I did now. Doesn't look good. Thanks for showing me how to look.


----------



## Oliverb

Yep, seen often. Still a nice watch!


----------



## Juan Luis

Oliverb said:


> Yep, seen often. Still a nice watch!


 Thanks. I know I won't be buying this type anytime soon unless the seller opens the top as well! Lol..


----------



## StephenOrlac

Stunning watch, congrats!


----------



## Silver Hawk

dobra said:


> Here is a close relation, which I bought new. Poor piccie, must do another. Serviced by you know who in Brighton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Juan Luis

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fitz666

Never really been a fan of quartz watches....much like electric cars, they do the job but I like mechanical things.....however....

That is a lovely watch, it really is and definately one for my hit list....

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Silver Hawk

Fitz666 said:


> Never really been a fan of quartz watches....much like electric cars, they do the job but I like mechanical things.....however....
> 
> That is a lovely watch, it really is and definately one for my hit list....
> 
> Thanks for sharing...


It's not a quartz watch.


----------



## Fitz666

I sit corrected, sorry.

I think I will do some research....


----------



## rdwiow

dobra said:


> Here is a close relation, which I bought new. Poor piccie, must do another. Serviced by you know who in Brighton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike


Now that is LOVELY!


----------



## Juan Luis

rdwiow said:


> dobra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close relation, which I bought new. Poor piccie, must do another. Serviced by you know who in Brighton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is LOVELY!
Click to expand...

Yes it is!


----------



## dobra

Thanks folks - it is in better condition than this old piccie, as Paul polished out some minor scratches....

Mike :thumbup:


----------



## rdwiow

It has inspired me to give my Spaceview an outing today


----------



## dobra

Where, where.......?

Mike


----------



## rdwiow

dobra said:


> Where, where.......?
> 
> Mike


It wasn't a very exciting outing in the end....


----------



## alstonnelson

Looking excellent , its just a perfect one .


----------



## JoT

This thread has me hankering after a hummer! I should have kept hold of my Astronaut!


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> This thread has me hankering after a hummer! I should have kept hold of my Astronaut!


Here it is John!


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> This thread has me hankering after a hummer! I should have kept hold of my Astronaut!


John,

You were always unsure about selling that Accutron and had several false starts.....before I finally got it! :lol:

http://www.thewatchf...ut&fromsearch=1


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer

Condition is flawless on this piece. Wear in good health.

Wayne


----------



## GeorgeWils

Beauty of a watch!


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer

Juan Luis said:


> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you opened the case to determine the date code on the movement? That will tell for certain if you have a true M0 watch. I don't know that I would call it a pre-Spaceview. It is one of their early case styles and may or may not have come from the factory as a Spaceview. There is no way to be certain.
> 
> 
> 
> I will get it open soon and will report back. Thanks. I did not think it was a rarity. I think I have seen a few Spaceview M0 watches on the internet as Spaceviews. But, as you said. It could be a conversion. So M1 is the official release of the Spaceview. I could compare it to a 1956 Hamilton Electric" Ventura", which was released in Jan 1957, BUT must have been in production by late 56'. With the difference that the Bulova was easy to read by the public ( year) outside of the case.
Click to expand...

Juan, they also made a chrome or is white gold Spaceview, can't recall off the top of my head. Is this considered a conversion also?

Wayne


----------



## Juan Luis

GeeBeeFlyer said:


> Juan Luis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you opened the case to determine the date code on the movement? That will tell for certain if you have a true M0 watch. I don't know that I would call it a pre-Spaceview. It is one of their early case styles and may or may not have come from the factory as a Spaceview. There is no way to be certain.
> 
> 
> 
> I will get it open soon and will report back. Thanks. I did not think it was a rarity. I think I have seen a few Spaceview M0 watches on the internet as Spaceviews. But, as you said. It could be a conversion. So M1 is the official release of the Spaceview. I could compare it to a 1956 Hamilton Electric" Ventura", which was released in Jan 1957, BUT must have been in production by late 56'. With the difference that the Bulova was easy to read by the public ( year) outside of the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Juan, they also made a chrome or is white gold Spaceview, can't recall off the top of my head. Is this considered a conversion also?
> 
> Wayne
Click to expand...

 I have no idea. Good question!


----------

